# albox



## iffypete (May 20, 2015)

any thoughts on albox. is it worth investigating,one of the areas thinking about moving too,thanks


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know what the place is like but there has been a lot of bad publicity about illegal homes there so proceed with caution.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Google AUAN the local (and very good) English speaking association - or better still, join them as they need funds to continue changing Spain's laws. 

AUAN - fighting to legalise homes in Andalucia 

Davexf


----------

